# New Owner of 2005 Goat!!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just bought a 2005 Phantom Black GTO!! Red interior with all kinds of mods already done to it including: k&n cai, kooks long tubes, predator programmed, magnaflow straight pipes, 125 shot of nitrous, tinted headlights and taillights...so far im loving it...i had a 1998 mustang gt before, got in a big accident and the mustang was totaled...insurance gave us a lot more than what we paid for when we bought the stang, so we took the money and put it down on the new goat :lol: and this new goat by far surpasses the mustang ...i have lots in mind to do to it, but i just wanted to get my first thread out there...its nice to be on a forum where so many people are serious about their cars especially the new GTO's...you gotta love em'!!!! i put a few pics up of it, but i gotta take a lot more, including ones with the new tinted taillights and headlights


----------



## fleshmcfilth123 (May 9, 2010)

congrats! i just made the move from a stang to a PBM 05 MT GTO as well. what an awesome ride!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Just bought a 2005 Phantom Black GTO!! Red interior with all kinds of mods already done to it including: k&n cai, kooks long tubes, *predator programmed*, magnaflow straight pipes, *125 shot of nitrous*, tinted headlights and taillights...so far im loving it...i had a 1998 mustang gt before, got in a big accident and the mustang was totaled...insurance gave us a lot more than what we paid for when we bought the stang, so we took the money and put it down on the new goat :lol: and this new goat by far surpasses the mustang ...i have lots in mind to do to it, but i just wanted to get my first thread out there...its nice to be on a forum where so many people are serious about their cars especially the new GTO's...you gotta love em'!!!! i put a few pics up of it, but i gotta take a lot more, including ones with the new tinted taillights and headlights


That is scary but enjoy the car.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!That's a clean & great looking GTO how many miles is on her...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

bought her with 30k miles....perfect condition


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

fleshmcfilth123 said:


> congrats! i just made the move from a stang to a PBM 05 MT GTO as well. what an awesome ride!


yea i saw your thread right before i wrote mine....what a difference man..it was well worth the switch over


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait til you see how much GTO parts cost VS Mustang parts. Your going to be sad, but you will def enjoy the GTO more.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Wait til you see how much GTO parts cost VS Mustang parts. Your going to be sad, but you will def enjoy the GTO more.


o i know lol i was looking with my dad and not only are they expensive but there's limited aftermarket parts....its not like the mustang parts, which you can find ANYWHERE lol but im definitely happy i switched over to the goat :willy:


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

congrats, that is a nice ride. I just recently converted from a 2000 mustang gt to a 2006 goat. Besides the parts being cheaper for the mustang I have no regrets.


----------



## fleshmcfilth123 (May 9, 2010)

im glad there aren't so many aftermarket exterior options to mess up the clean looks of the goat. i guess the mustang needs to have choices though, seeing as everyone and their grandmother has one.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

everywhere you look you see a mustang...i never see GTOs on the road...i think i maybe have seen 3 since ive had mine....i love driving down the road and people breaking neck to see the Goat go by


----------



## jnicks510 (Jul 16, 2009)

fleshmcfilth123 said:


> im glad there aren't so many aftermarket exterior options to mess up the clean looks of the goat. i guess the mustang needs to have choices though, seeing as everyone and their grandmother has one.


mustang v6 = lame. gt or bust haha. i just shake my head all the base model mustang drivers that think they're hot stuff :lol:


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> That is scary but enjoy the car.




First off congrats on the buying the GTO arty:..great cars....and^^^ + 1 million agree with this post....There is no way on gods green earth i would run 125 shot on a predator tune....I am laughing typing that..If you A/R is not in the 11.2-11.5 range its a time bomb not to mention the timing issues...I would for sure have it dyno tuned properly before spraying it otherwise IMO you are on borrowed time...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

HITMAN803 said:


> First off congrats on the buying the GTO arty:..great cars....and^^^ + 1 million agree with this post....There is no way on gods green earth i would run 125 shot on a predator tune....I am laughing typing that..If you A/R is not in the 11.2-11.5 range its a time bomb not to mention the timing issues...I would for sure have it dyno tuned properly before spraying it otherwise IMO you are on borrowned time...


well to tell you the truth i bought the car and it had the 125 shot of nitrous...one of the first things i did actually was take the tank out...i dont plan on using it nor do i really want to...like i said the guy had it in there and thats how i bought it, so not my upgrade on that one :lol: but i appreciate the compliments :cheers


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yea trust me you did the right thing...lol...and soon I bet you will want to put it back in especially when you get bite by the infamous mod bug...He bite me very hard and cost me alot.....If you do put it back in i would take it to a local performance shop that you trust and have them look over/tune it for you...I have had nitrous for a while ( going to a tvs set-up now hurry up UPS..lol) and its great but one mistake can cost you your motor...But enjoy your new found power..I use to own a 95 GT..Compared to my GTO its like comparing a station wagon to a sports car...Good luck and beware of the mod bug....lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

the mod bug i think has already bitten me lmao ever since day one i haven't stopped thinking of new things to do and buying new things for it....and personally i dont think i will ever use nitrous for the one thing you mentioned, "one mistake can cost you your motor"...its not worth paying the thousands for a new motor....and i know exactly how you feel about the Mustang..i actually had a 98 GT and my GTO now would run circles around the Mustang :lol: i love it...and you know the GTO has respect when you pull up against Mustangs and you instigate a race and they shake their head no and slow down lmao


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

lol...nitrious can be really safe and fun if you have "all" the safety items and properly tuned...I have ran more than a couple bottles throught my car and have had not one problem...it just when you get these "back yard mechanics" who have no biz installing it do you hear of the horror stories of leaving your bottle on and have a soleniod go out...cranks the car up them...boom..I loved my nitrious it is VERY addicting, I just wanted that power ALL the time so I bought a TVS 1900. I can wait to get it in to see how it feels and compares to the nitrous. So have you decided what ele you want to do to your goat? Cam swap?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

yea right now in the next couple of weeks im getting a whole new clutch system and shifter...i had the spec in there and it was horrible....so im getting a level 4 monster clutch with the slave cyclinder and the ss braided lines...i was also going to get a ripshift...every where i have looked everyone loves the ripshift...i have a b&m in there now and i hate that too...so first thing is to change the entire system...once that is done i was looking at putting in a much bigger cam without decreasing the drivability to much and changing out my exhaust to slp loudmouth 1...i love the loud exhaust :lol:


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

lol....I have a monster too stage 3, I wish I had got the stage four now because of my future mods...I want to do forged 408 and max the TVS out...I also have the LM II..too well you mine as well get the VRX5 and a TVS too...lol


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrat on your new ride :cheers. I used to own a 98 mustang GT and a 2004 mustang GT before i got my 05 GOAT!


----------

